# What Trek do you want next?



## Warped9

Okay, we know the Scorpion is coming, we know the NX-01 is coming (eventually) and we now know a 1/350th _TMP_ refit _E_ has been announced for production. Also, I think it's rasonably safe to say that a 1/350th TOS _E_ is the one thing we all really want to see next and I reasonably sure we'll get it eventually.

Having said that what is the kit you'd most like to see next?


----------



## Warped9

^^ Note: I understand that there are some other subjects that some might prefer like the TOS _Botany Bay_ or Deep Space Station K-7 or something else, but I only had room for ten options.


----------



## JamesDFarrow

TOS' Shuttlecraft Galileo - In 1/35th scale
With detailed interior, and figures. The figures
can be generic to cut down on the cost of
licencing. 

James


----------



## MitchPD3

As the proud owner of all 7 seasons of DS9, and been working on my Ertl Defiant for the last week, I would love to see a more accurately detailed and a WAY better fitting Defiant.


----------



## John P

TOS Galileo in 1/_24_ scale with interior and figures. It would be 14.5" long given the 29-foot figure that seems popular nowadays. 1/35 is too fricking small, and already been done by both AMT and Resin Ranger. Bigger is better. Plus, with the Scorpion at 1/24, it would be better to make future shuttle releases in constant scale.

For next year's 1/1000 snap kits I'd like to see the Enterprise-D and the Reliant.

For the next 1/350 kit, I'm torn. I desperately want it to be the TOS E. But I think PL would be better served marketing-wise to produce the K'Tinga, to go along with the 1701 refit in the same scale. I also would love to see an accurate 1/350 Reliant, but I can wait a couple of more years for it.


----------



## Warped9

I'd like six of the ten possible kits listed as well as a couple I couldn't list. But my first choice has to be a 1/24 scale _Galileo._ The next 1/1000 scale kit I'd like to see is TOS' Romulan _Bird of Prey._ Both of these are something we've _never_ had good kits of.

I'm heavily TOS biased and so there are a few other kits I'd like from there, but I'd be happy with the remainder in whatever order they may follow.


----------



## JamesDFarrow

I'm sorry! Did I say 1/35th? I meant 1/24th.

James


----------



## blacknight74656

One word Spacedock. Have never seen a kit for this one.


----------



## dreamer

John P said:


> TOS Galileo in 1/_24_ scale with interior and figures.


Put that way, it has to be my first choice. A decent TOS bridge, though, exactly as John diagrammed it here once...

Generic figures for the shuttle? Good idea - one of the gk aftermarket guys can do a set of heads!

I'd like most of those listed - never cared much for the Voyager design or the Enterprise D, but I'd love an Enterprise E. I'd love to have a good Reliant or Defiant in 1/350, but I wonder if the Defiant is popular enough to support the price of it in that scale.

Didn't care much for the Excelsior at first either, but it's grown on me. One of those would be good down the line.

The K'Tinga as the next 1/350...aw, man, the very thought makes me swoon.


----------



## Old_McDonald

Poll after Poll shows that it's mostly three ships that are popular in either scale.

TOS E
Reliant
K'tinga

That'll keep PL busy for the next 18 months.


----------



## JamesDFarrow

BIG Lursa & Bator! BIG Lursa & Bator! BIG Lursa & Bator!

James :lol:


----------



## Trek Ace

I would love to see the TMP K't'inga in 1/350 (or within 10-12% of that scale)  to go with the refit. I would buy at least three (they travel in "packs" of three, you know) to start with. At slightly over 24" long and nearly 17.5" wide, it would be most impressive.

There is, of course the given TOS 1701 in 1/350.

The D would be great in 1/1000, but I imagine PL, for the time being, anyway, wants a low price point for that scale, so we probably won't see that one until near the end of the run on that scale. With a length of 24" and a dish 18" wide, it would probably cost as much as the 1/350 scale kits and be as much or even more complex, what with all those zillion windows it has.

Definitely a Galileo in 1/24. After all, PL's gonna need a subject that will sell in that scale after the disappointment with the Scorpion.


----------



## THRUSH Central

Wonder Woman, Big Frankie, Penquin, Captain America, etc. (From "Figures in Space Wars").  The Ultimate Computer.


----------



## Dr. Brad

I would love an accurate 1/24 scale Galileo! And a 1/350 K'tinga! And yes, I suppose I'd definitely get an accurate Reliant! I know it will be a while, but I'm still hoping for a 1/1000 scale refit E.

You know, I'm still mystified concerning the reason(s) PL decided to produce the Scorpion. Dave M has said there was no contractual reasons, so I guess it's just that he and others thought it would make a cool kit. I don't think it will sell well, but I hope I'm wrong. Still, in an attempt to support the Trek line of kits, I'm sure I'll buy two.


----------



## John P

dreamer said:


> Generic figures for the shuttle? Good idea - one of the gk aftermarket guys can do a set of heads!


Nah, I'd say go with a Kirk and Spock figure at the controls (real models, NOT prepainted dolls!). Let the aftermarket guys do a Commodore Mendez; the cast of "Galileo Seven," and a screaming William Windom. :lol:


----------



## fluke

*YUP!! a 1/24 TOS' Galileo Shuttlecraft would be just fine and dandy!...Just think of the Diorama possibilities! 

You could do it as a Back studio lot dio with a 68 Vet parked next to it?

FAR OUT BROTHERS! *

PLEASE PL here this one! :wave:


----------



## John O

1/24 TOS' Galileo Shuttlecraft!!! That was my vote. I think it would be great to do a little hanger deck scene. Of all of the Trek kits which have ever been available, I think the AMT shuttle craft was the most botched/most unsatisfying. I still have a half butchered kit someone that I gave up on trying to fix it up.

Beyond that, I'd like to see something like a TOS *"Little Guys Of Trek" set*, which would include a DY-100/500 (Botany Bay), a couple of Tholian ships, an Aurora, the Melcotian Bouy, and so on. I think we could probably skip the Trek ships which were represented as glowing globs of light and the Fesarius. It would make more sense to me to do these as a set than have individual kits of each and to make them 1/350 to display alongside a PL TOS-E (whenever that comes along). 

John O.


----------



## RogueJ

Kazon Torpedo!!...whoops, scratch that. How's about a nice Delta Flyer? With a flight deck and maybe a couple of figures for the inside. Since we're wishing. I already have the ship flown by Commissioner Bele. 

Rogue


----------



## John P

Delta Flyer would be great! I guess 1/24 would be too big for that, though. Maybe 1/72 to match Ertl's Runabout?

Shuttle I'd like to see in 1/24 are:

TOS Galileo with Kirk and Spock figures*
TMP with or w/o Vulcan warp sled
TMP travel Pod with Kirk, Scotty & Sulu figures
ST:V assault shuttle with Sulu et al*
Work Bee with pilot, opening door & various attachments
TNG soapbar shuttle (first season) with Yar & Picard figures*
TNG Type 6 (Justman) with Worf figure
Voyager speedboat (type 9) with Paris & Janeway figures*
DS9 Chaffee (type 18) with Sisko & Jadzia

NOT that hideous little shuttle "pod" from TNG

All of the above with full interior detail, and figures should be kit figures, not pre-painted dolls!

*= my favorites


----------



## John O

_>Work Bee with pilot, opening door & various attachments_

Definately a *Work Bee!!!! * and with the various attachment should also be some cargo pods to make a cargo train. Now that you mention it, I'd almost rather have the Work Bee before the TOS Shuttle. Of all of Trek's space ship designs, it is the most plausible and appealing to me because of its blue-collar nature.

John O.


----------



## Mike Warshaw

I want whatever will sell the best and attract more kids and non-Trekkies to the hobby so that demand will build, PL can make a sound profit and the series will be continued.


----------



## Edge

JamesDFarrow said:


> BIG Lursa & Bator! BIG Lursa & Bator! BIG Lursa & Bator!
> 
> James :lol:


lol

Any of the poll leaders are winners for me. 

Edge


----------



## lonfan

Star Trek FIGURE KITS! please
JOHN/LONFAN :wave:


----------



## chiangkaishecky

John O said:


> Beyond that, I'd like to see something like a TOS *"Little Guys Of Trek" set*, which would include a DY-100/500 (Botany Bay), a couple of Tholian ships, an Aurora, the Melkotian Bouy, and so on.


Yes!!
Hail fellow traveller!
You forgot the Sigma Draconis Brain Stealer ship and maybe Lazarus' dimensional portal
The First Federation cube buoy is an easy scratchbuild
... but after that I think the onscreen canon TOS ship collection is complete.


----------



## John P

Speaking of Lazarus' dimensional portal - does anybody else remember "Space Mouse" comics? Larus' ship is a dead ringer fpr Space Mouse's "Lunar Schooner."


----------



## Richard Compton

I also think the 1/24 Galileo would be great. I've seen it pop up so often and it's so logical that I won't be surprised if PL decides to do it. But I want to make a couple of requests. The shuttle's exterior/interior DOES NOT WORK. Something has to give and it will be a matter of opinion what does. I hope you ask star trek fans what method of incorporating these elements they'd prefer and get as much of a consensus on this as possible. There's a big ol' thread in the computer modeling forum going on right now about this issue. Lots of different theories, and lots of good solutions are being developed. I'm fairly confident that something will result from that that MOST people will agree with, but others will hate. I just hope that if PL does a shuttle with an interior, they don't pick a version that some people like but most are disasatisfied with.

The other thing is that 1/24 scale is PERFECT for this kit for a couple reasons. It's just the right size. Not too small, not too big. It's in scale with the Scorpion, so you can start a line at this size and do other trek shuttles at this scale as well. And most importantly, a bridge is also PERFECT at 1/24 scale. It comes out to about 15 inches across. If you do a bridge, and I think you should, I wouldn't want one as small at the AMT one, and though I'd buy a big one, I don't think it's a good idea business wise to do that. But anyways, 1/24 covers a lot of territory, so I just wanted to throw my support in for it.


----------



## Dave Hussey

I'd probably buy a 1/24 Galileo shuttle but I would love to see some Trek figures done in 1/8 scale with diorama bases.

Huzz


----------



## sbaxter

I did make a choice in the poll, but the truth is that there are only a couple of the items listed that I _don't_ really want real bad!  I like John P's list of shuttles, as well. I think that first season TNG "soapbar" shuttle was called the Type 7 -- and if they do ever offer that one, I hope they'll cheerfully ignore the full-size set piece!

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## viper

lonfan said:


> Star Trek FIGURE KITS! please
> JOHN/LONFAN :wave:


I agree!I don't know what the chances are of a repop of the Aurora/AMT Spock,but Kirk and Spock in action scenes with a cool base would be awesome.


----------



## Seaview

Personally, I've always liked the Reliant because it's a very compact yet simultaneously intricate ship design. Also, the potential for "battle damage"type weathering always makes for a more interesting kit with a story to tell; much like a diorama without needing the scenery.


----------



## Dr. Brad

The Reliant would be great. PL could also include parts to make the DS9 Saratoga version. But one thing that bothers me about that version of the Miranda class is that it doesn't have any torpedo launchers...


----------



## Whiter

Exploration Set (1:1)


----------



## lonfan

Speaking Of "Action Poses" I've always wanted to see a kit of Kirk & Co. in this Pose from the "Operation Annhilate" Kinda Squatting Down low while Firing Hand Phasers. I think this would be a pretty Dramatic Kit (Kinda think the PL Bond pose)

LON/JOHN


----------



## John O

chiangkaishecky said:


> The First Federation cube buoy is an easy scratchbuild


Meaning: I'll never get around to it. :devil:


----------



## starmanmm

TOS' Shuttlecraft Galileo - In 1/35th scale and as accurate to the studio model as possible. Detailed engine exhaust, landing struts, etc.

Now that will complete my collection!!! Hey PL, if you want to do it right, do this kit!!


----------



## Pygar

1/35 is going to make it indistinguishable from the old AMT one, or the improved Resin Ranger version. I am hoping for 1/24 which will make for a nice sized model. Plus I have a 1/24 Eva set from Preiser to make Yeoman Mears from...


----------



## John P

^Ditto. Well, I don't have Yoeman Mears, but I want a 1/24 shuttle. Nice size!


----------



## KUROK

I voted for a TOS shuttlecraft. It would be awesome to have a 1/24 scale version that has a detailed interior.
It would be tough because as we all know the series version was "bigger on the inside". Still want it though.

I have the Resin Ranger shuttlecraft and it's not too bad but I'd prefer a well engineered styrene kit.

Of course, I'd love a 1/350 TOS E build to PL standard of accuracy. It'd look cook with their TMP version coming soon. Where am I going to put these big mamas???


Oh yeah, a 1/24 TOS bridge would also be appreciated. Accurate shapes and lighting friendly, please.


----------



## John P

^I've been sold on the 29-foot shuttle length - 14.5" long in 1/24 scale. Smaller than many existing truck models.

Of course it would need to have opening doors and opening windshield plates to show off that complete interior (with optional parts for the several different internal details we've seen in different episodes). And decals for the Galileo, Galileo II, and Colombus (were any other names mentioned?).

I'd still love to see a little figure kit to go with it of William Windom clutching his hair and screaming. :lol:


----------



## Richard Compton

I whipped up a graphic of a 1/24 scale accurate shuttle, but try as I might, I can't get it below 30k...it's about 45k. Can anyone host it for me?


----------



## Pygar

Post that at the Computer Modeling thread about the Galileo, someone will be glad to, I bet.


----------



## sbaxter

John P said:


> And decals for the Galileo, Galileo II, and Colombus (were any other names mentioned?)


Wasn't there mention of a _Copernicus_ at some point?

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## Warped9

sbaxter said:


> Wasn't there mention of a _Copernicus_ at some point?
> 
> Qapla'
> 
> SSB


The _Copernicus_ was a shuttle used in _TAS'_ "The Slaver Weapon," but there's no reason the name couldn't be used as an alternate for the _Galileo._ Besides, as I mentioned in another thread the _TAS_ shuttles on closer inspection aren't that good in design and are too big to fit practically in the ship's hangar deck area.


----------



## kinooruen

*And more shuttlecraft...*

The Galileo would be a great start for the most-overlooked of the Trek kits - the shuttlecraft & other small craft (mentally blotting out the Kazon torpedo...). I could see these done both as 1/24 single kits and bundled - e.g. the TNG shuttle collection, the Voyager collection (speedboat & delta flyer!). Collections could be in a smaller scale, 1/48 or 1/72.

others on the wish list...
Klingon Negh'var & Raptor
Round out the Nemesis collection with a Romulan Warbird & Scimitar
Ferengi D'kora
The Phoenix & T'plana'hath (Vulcan) from ST First Contact
The Vulcan ships from Enterprise
Jem'Hadar ships (fat firefly and warship)


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

Warped9 said:


> Okay, we know the Scorpion is coming, we know the NX-01 is coming (eventually) and we now know a 1/350th _TMP_ refit _E_ has been announced for production. Also, I think it's rasonably safe to say that a 1/350th TOS _E_ is the one thing we all really want to see next and I reasonably sure we'll get it eventually.
> 
> Having said that what is the kit you'd most like to see next?


If it's assumed that the TOS Galileo is 24 feet long(a figure that would be impossible to place a properly scaled interior into, unless the model is assumed to be of a bigger scale), I vote for at least a 1/18th scale version(making it 16 inches long).


----------



## Trek Ace

I was always bothered by the overly large interior on the shuttle. I figured it to be the equivalent of a passenger van or small commuter plane, where you could comfortably seat seven persons, but couldn't stand upright when moving about inside. Whereas, the long-range shuttles and later, 24th century runabouts are the equivalent of a Winnebago, where you could stand upright with plenty of headroom when moving about the interior.


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

Yep. About the only logical way to assume the interior and exterior Galileo sets can be reconciled is the idea that Pygar came up with: assume that when Kirk said the ship was 24 feet long he was thinking about the interior and simply misspoke.

I'm sure even 23rd century inhabitants occassionally misspeak. Otherwise the Galileo would have to utilize Tardis technology!


----------



## Warped9

^^ Unfortunately that "24 foot" reference is one of those occasional things that you sometimes have to gloss over or overlook. Otherwise there's no other way to reconcile the standing room interior we saw onscreen.


----------



## lonfan

Hi Listen Sorry to interupt the Flow here but since you are Talking "Shuttlecraft" I was just watching an Episode of TOS on Sci-Fi today (Spock was gonna have to fly into the Giant Space Smear LOL) Anyhoo I just gotta ask ya'll, What are those Dome type thingys hooked to each side of the Shuttle? (Inside) I saw these Behind Spock just wondering. THANKS

LONFAN/JOHN :wave:


----------



## Trek Ace

The globes are scanners, if I understand your question correctly.

Yeah. I guess Kirk could have been referring to the cabin size when he quoted "twenty-four feet". But, the exterior is still the size that it is. I think it would be great to see what a real, physical interior would look like based on the _exterior_ prop size, ala the FJ Tech Manual.


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

Trek Ace said:


> The globes are scanners, if I understand your question correctly.
> 
> Yeah. I guess Kirk could have been referring to the cabin size when he quoted "twenty-four feet". But, the exterior is still the size that it is. I think it would be great to see what a real, physical interior would look like based on the _exterior_ prop size, ala the FJ Tech Manual.


I think that there is a lot of anecdotal evidence, especially the prevalence of 3/4 shots and the failure to see a full dead-on profile shot in any of the series but for a couple of seconds in the Immunity Syndrome, that it's quite likely that we were never intended to be able to accurately know the true size of the exterior prop.

It's quite likely that it was designed as a 3/4 scale stage piece just like the Battlestar Galactica full size viper mockups. Those were never designed to be shot fully from the side and were shortened front to back. Apparently it's a common practice to save money. Also it couldn't be too big as it needed to be shipped by AMT from Arizona.

What I'm looking forward to is seeing either Phil or Four Mad Men fitting a full-scale interior set into an upscaled exterior, similar to what Trekkist did in his plans.

Phil has indicated that after he has finished an "as built" interior layout he'll probably try to fit a truncated interior into his excellent "as built" plans.

Both guys models and drawings links can be found in post #451 in this thread http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=699243#post699243,

for those who haven't seen the Galileo design thread.

It was started with an eye towards designing plans for a logically constructed Galileo plans that integrate both a full size interior and an exterior upscaled to hold it all. 

So far it seems that such a craft would be about 32 feet long, give or take a foot.

Four Mad Men plans to end up with a fully integrated 3D model that you can actually walk through in 3D!

Also, as we stated on the very first page of the thread, we're hoping that PL will be "inspired" by these very thorough plans and that it might help encourage them to produce a decent sized kit. I'd prefer a 16" one, but one a little smaller or larger would still be nice.

You getting all this, Mr. Metzner?


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

Here is a very, very roughly scaled interior to exterior scaling. This points out several problems with integrating the two. Issues such as an interior hull vertical centerline much lower then the exterior one, plus a door that would be about 7 feet high - excluding the black panels on the outside as windows, especially since zero windows appear in the interior door set anyway. Maybe the black panels are cover plates for manual door opening handles in the case of power failure.

The image is a compilation of the Galileo thread drawings of Phil Broad, "Four Mad Men's" 3D model, and partial interiors from both Phil Broad and David Winfrey.

However at least it gives us a rough idea of scale.

Hopefully soon we'll have more updates in the Galileo thread sometime soon that will result in a lot of these issues being worked out.


----------



## lonfan

Thanks Chuck - Yes That was my Question, What were those Orbs? ... No not on Nurse Chapple :tongue: 

JOHN/LONFAN :wave:


----------



## dean_ia

*two words*

The Akira


----------



## sbaxter

What's up with this thread? Why does it keep claiming to have new posts even though the most recent post was over 24 hours ago?

Well, until now, that is ...

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## Warped9

This one is new! :lol: 

Okay, I've noticed the same thing. I think what is happening is that each time someone clicks onto the thread and then votes is counted as a post. Well, it's the only explanation I can think of.


----------



## John P

Correctamundo. Votes count as posts, but no posts are posted.


----------



## Trek Ace

Well,

I for one, am anxious to see what the upcoming diecasts look like. We're getting a 1/1000 Romulan BOP - so maybe that will be enough to satisfy until a plastic kit comes along, if it is followed by a plastic kit at all...

The diecast Galileo will be interesting to see how closely and accurately they can represent the shuttle design from the show. Another good barometer to measure a possible future kit release. I guess the same could be said for the diecast refit and the Reliant. Time will tell.


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

I agree. Do we know what scale the Galileo will be in? 

Do we know who has designed them?


----------



## John P

Starcraft makes a 1/1000 Romulan BoP that is just fine by me. Available at Federation Models.


----------



## petseal

I would like to see a decent Galileo 7. I tried to bash the original years ago but did not have the know how. I found the model in a box a couple years ago and all the walls I had replaced had fallen apart. I plan to start again soon But I think my top vote would be for the TOS Romulan Bird of Prey :thumbsup: in the same scale as the PL Enterprise and D7. BUT closer to the set model and not the AMT kit. Later :wave: , Petseal


----------



## Warped9

^^  Considering what happened with the D7 can we even reasonably expect a 1/1000 Romulan BoP in same scale as the PL _Enterprise?_ I too, though, would very much like to see this kit.

Regarding the _Galileo_ I'm confident that the disparate interior and exterior scales can be reconciled by upsizing the exterior to a more appropriate 39ft. or whatever. Doing so would also make the craft more believeable in terms of existing in the Trek universe itself. A craft with a very cramped interior makes no sense to a culture that obviously has the ability to easily build something more suitable to their needs and psychology. Also a larger vehicle would be more versatile and more suitable for times when it must be away from the mother ship for extended periods.


----------



## tripdeer

Hmm... I'd love a 1/24 series of shuttlecraft-style ships...

The NX-01 shuttlepod (hey, don't yell at me!!! I think it's a cool design!  ), TOS Galileo/Columbus, STV: TFF Galileo/Copernicus, TNG Soapbox, Type-6, *MAYBE* shuttlepod, etc...) Could be cool!

-Dan


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

Warped9 said:


> ^^  Considering what happened with the D7 can we even reasonably expect a 1/1000 Romulan BoP in same scale as the PL _Enterprise?_ I too, though, would very much like to see this kit.
> 
> Regarding the _Galileo_ I'm confident that the disparate interior and exterior scales can be reconciled by upsizing the exterior to a more appropriate 39ft. or whatever. Doing so would also make the craft more believeable in terms of existing in the Trek universe itself. A craft with a very cramped interior makes no sense to a culture that obviously has the ability to easily build something more suitable to their needs and psychology. Also a larger vehicle would be more versatile and more suitable for times when it must be away from the mother ship for extended periods.


Check out the Galileo thread at http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=703793.

Based on what we've worked out so far, we pretty much believe such an upscaled ship would fall between 29.7 to 33.5 feet, depending apon things like how faithfull one chooses to be to maintaining inner and outer wall/hull angles and a couple of other issues.

There are a couple of areas where a model will have to differ from what's seen onscreen, such as the fact that two sets of doors must be installed in the side hull, and a couple of other required "tweeks," but these won't be major. Plus the thicker hull that would be required to fit a narrower and longer interior into proportionally shorter and wider exterior will probably make the craft more believable, rather then less.


----------



## Richard Compton

I've been thinking about this some and I think that a scale model would not necessarily be where you'd go for a complete compromise here. Taking just the door for an example. The exterior appearance of the model is so much more important than the interior that after adjusting scale issues, I'd leave the leave the door at the size suggested by the exterior set piece. You're only going to be looking in to the model, never out. Of course, if the door is open and you have a little figure standing there, it might look odd. But I still think that the door should fall in line with what's established by the exterior set.

Now, that's just a model. If you're talking about the best compromise for a "real" shuttle, your priorities are different.


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

True, Richard. We've discussed that in the thread.
There's actually three different approaches to solving the problem you mention. My favorite is the one you describe. 

I definitely wouldn't want to change the outward appearance of the door, and the fact that the door would end up 7 feet high is no big deal for me. It would, however, necessitate the change of the interior door control positioning. On the interior set it is over the door. That wouldn't be practical if the door increases a foot in height(not that it necessarily made sense to begin with). I'd put the inner door controls opposite where they are on the exterior.

Also there is the issue of the dark panels in the doors which are often assumed, perhaps even intended, to be windows.

If the door is raised in height in proportion to the interior that "window" would be ridiculously high.

Also, not many people may have noticed it, but there are NO WINDOWS on the interior set's doors.

The interior set has them as simple, one notch occupying pocket doors, with no notch or cavity for a seperate exterior "window" paneled door. So that has to be changed to a two door system.

Since the "windows" would be too high to be windows what is the best solution? Some would have the windows lower, but that looks wrong to me. Goes against my opinion that the exterior should stay unmodified.

I'd approach the problem by making those "windows" black panels designed to be pushed in to access some manual override pull handles to open non-locked doors when the electrical system may be malfunctioning.

I won't bother to go into the implications of the other two options on the door size issue. Though if someone is interested they can check out the thread.


----------



## tripdeer

I've just purchased an AMT cut-away 1701 on Ebay... Looking forward to building it, mostly because I want a TOS E in that size. I'm working on a history of the Enterprise display, I've currently got a Tamiya CV-6, a Revell CVN-65, a Revell Space Shuttle which I've converted into what the shuttle Enterprise would look like were it flying missions today, Art Asylum's (non-model) NX-01 (eagerly waiting for Polar Lights' huge one!), a number of Polar Lights NCC-1701, AMT's NCC-1701-C and 1701-D, and Bandai's 1701-E. No leads on a 1701-J yet.  Still need a 1701-A (but Polar Lights will soon deliver on that!) and I'm debating whether or not to get an AMT 1701-B on Ebay... Any suggestions by anyone on what would be best for my collection? ::roll::

Needless to say, the models that I would absolutely LOVE to have are an entire 1/1000 series of Enterprises, from NX-01 to 1701-E. That said, I will of course pick up a 1/350 NX-01 and NCC-1701(-A) and, if it comes out, a 1/350 TOS E... those are gonna be sweet... *drool*


----------



## britt1701

A Doomsday Machine with mini Enterprise and Constellation would be cool!


----------



## tripdeer

Ooh, good thinking... that'd be pretty cool! I'm wondering if anyone has ever created a diorama of "The Ultimate Computer." That episode had a number of Constitutions engaged in "mock" battle that turned very real... That could be pretty neat! Of course it would just be five Constitution class ships, but still... :roll:


----------



## Trek Ace

It's on my to-do list.


----------



## starmanmm

> A Doomsday Machine with mini Enterprise and Constellation would be cool!


Now that would be interesting. May be that could be a new approach for PL - dioramas. It has been done before in the past, but may be a good way for PL to get into something a bit different and fun for us modelers?

This is my fav episode, and I am at work taking one of my old AMT kits and start converting it into the Constellation.


----------



## tripdeer

Trek Ace said:


> It's on my to-do list.


"The Doomsday Machine" or "The Ultimate Computer"? Either way, sounds cool, I'd love to see the finished product. :thumbsup:


----------



## petseal

britt1701 said:


> A Doomsday Machine with mini Enterprise and Constellation would be cool!


AMT did a diorama called "Legendary Space Encounter". They used a scene from the episode "The Enterprise Incident". Came with fibre optics and a sound board. It may be possible AMT had plans to do others in this line, like "The Doomsday Machine", but alas we will never know. 
I managed to find another one of the "Legendary Space Encounter" kits and used the pieces elsewhere. One of the major flaws in the kit was the backboard. When complete it left the fibre strands exposed and I kept breaking them whenever I picked it up. So I modified the second backboard and attached it to the back. Now everything inside is protected. I also took the cardboard space scene, cut holes in it for the speaker and buttons and attached it to the base. So now I have space behind and below the ships.
I also used the Enterprise and one of the Klingon ships with the K-7 space station. I think the scale is too small for the station but it looks a lot better then the silly little Enterprise that came with the AMT kit. Which was a good thing anyway as I won the K-7 off eBay and the little E was a mess. 
I will try to figure how to add pictures to these listings and show you all what I did.
Hope this was interesting if not informative, Later Marty :wave:


----------



## starmanmm

Was the Leif Erickson mentioned? Same scale as it was originally produced. Glow in the dark optional! :devil:


----------



## Trek Ace

AMT should rerelease that one themselves. The kit was changed substantially when re-marketed as the "Mystery UFO" in the 70's. There were physical changes done to the kit to make it fit into a smaller box, and certain chrome parts and engine pieces were removed, box art was changed and no record was included.

Licensing problems should not be an issue for a possible rerelease, as it was not officially part of the Star Trek line, even though the kit was based on a Jefferies design. I would love to see it rereleased with the original Leif Erickson box and artwork, with the original parts included, probably missing the record, though, as that would probably be prohibitively expensive to include.


----------



## tripdeer

I know this would never happen, but I would *love* to see a very well-detailed Phoenix from Star Trek: First Contact in 1:24 scale... mmmmmm

 

Actually, I've got a huge list of models I'd like... even if they were all issued (which they wouldn't be) I'd only be able to get a very small fraction of them... they would fill a house of their own! But, I hope to see at least some of them someday, preferably from Polar Lights. I'm really liking what they're putting out so far... :thumbsup:


----------



## Warped9

I don't know if anyone from PL is paying attention here or if our little poll matters a whit, but the _Galileo_ is consistently holding the lead for the next most desired Trek kit.


----------



## lonfan

*Petseal...*

Hey Man, you tellin' me the Original K-7 Came with a Minuture Enterprise!  I had one of those myself back in the late 70's in a Small Box that advertised a Nice Trek Jacket or some Iron On's you could Order BUT I swear I don't recall there being a small Ship included. Would you have a Pic? NOT because I don't belive you Simply Because I wanna see if it Jares my Memory lol

TREK ACE- What was on that Record that came W/ the Mystery Ship? I had A large Box UFO And Spock with the Art Sideways then I had the Smaller Boxed UFO Ship But I would like to see what it (the Box) looked like before they made it part of the Star Trek Line and which Parts were Chrome? Sorry to ask so many Questions but I love that Ship OH and Finally What "changes" were made to get the Mystery Ship into a Smaller Box? Thanks

PL PLEASE REPOP THE SPOCK and Serpint Kit (The Original not the Motion Picture Version!  That was terrible!) lol

LONFAN/JOHN


----------



## ChrisDoll

Trek Ace said:


> AMT should rerelease that one themselves. The kit was changed substantially when re-marketed as the "Mystery UFO" in the 70's. There were physical changes done to the kit to make it fit into a smaller box, and certain chrome parts and engine pieces were removed, box art was changed and no record was included.
> 
> Licensing problems should not be an issue for a possible rerelease, as it was not officially part of the Star Trek line, even though the kit was based on a Jefferies design. I would love to see it rereleased with the original Leif Erickson box and artwork, with the original parts included, probably missing the record, though, as that would probably be prohibitively expensive to include.



I contacted RC2 (ERTL's new name) about this very thing last fall. They have no idea what this kit is, nor do they have any indication where the molds are. I provided them with all the reference they would need to track it down, they're clueless.

Right now Polar Lights could re-pop this kit and they'd never know it was theirs.


----------



## lonfan

They Might Now Mightin' they Chris? lol  What's the Status of the Old Spock Tooling? 

JOHN/LONFAN


----------



## Y3a

How about NOT??? Maybe a hiatus from Trek? There JUST HAS TO BE more to sci-fi modeling than trek.


----------



## ChrisDoll

I'm at a total loss here, Y3a. . . was there any other TV sci-fi???


----------



## petseal

lonfan said:


> Hey Man, you tellin' me the Original K-7 Came with a Minuture Enterprise!  I had one of those myself back in the late 70's in a Small Box that advertised a Nice Trek Jacket or some Iron On's you could Order BUT I swear I don't recall there being a small Ship included. Would you have a Pic? NOT because I don't belive you Simply Because I wanna see if it Jares my Memory lol
> 
> LONFAN/JOHN


Yes it did and to be totally honest I too had the kit in the 70's and I do not remember the Enterprise! It was in bad shape (one nacelle missing) when I got it and I think I garbaged it. It is vert small, only about 1 1/2" - 2" long. I scanned the instruction sheet but it is to big to attach here. I will try to make it smaller and post it later. Later Petseal :wave:


----------



## DinoMike

lonfan said:


> They Might Now Mightin' they Chris? lol  What's the Status of the Old Spock Tooling?
> 
> JOHN/LONFAN


 Last I heard, it was nonexistent... they cut off the base just in front of the Spock figure, removed the phaser & reworked the outfit when Star Trek: The Motion Picture came out.

in other words... BUTCHER JOB!


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

Y3a said:


> How about NOT??? Maybe a hiatus from Trek? There JUST HAS TO BE more to sci-fi modeling than trek.


Personally I'd love to also see a 30" Seaview or a Linda Carter based Wonder Woman, not just Trek stuff. But considering the title of the the thread...


----------



## Wagoner/77

service/repair craft,shuttle craft.

Tos era monsters,Gorn,Hota,etc...

that's my vote.


----------



## John P

Y3a said:


> How about NOT??? Maybe a hiatus from Trek? There JUST HAS TO BE more to sci-fi modeling than trek.


http://www.hlj.com
http://www.monstersinmotion.com

There ya go. All ya want. 

Meanwhile, PL is the only model company making styrene Trek models, so let 'em go to it!


----------



## Dave Hussey

There's no technical reason to prevent anyone from re-issuing the old Mr. Spock with the three-headed serpent kit. It could be reverse engineered to create new tooling in the same way that many other kits have been reverse engineered by Polar Lights.

However, the potential sales figures and licensing issues would dictate wheter it would be economical for Polar Lights to do so. For what its worth, I would be eager to buy one. My personal view of the upcoming Enterprise kit however is that its something that I would be reluctant to buy because in my view, I don't think I could do an acceptable job of the aztec pattern and I think the model will look like crap as a result.

Huzz


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

Does anyone know if good aztec pattern decals have ever been created for medium to large scale models? If it's doable it's quite possible someone might produce them third party, plus you could hire someone to paint it, Dave. Don't give up hope.

Perhaps someone here who has used templates to paint aztec patterns could explain that process in detail or point everyone to a web link with such an explanation...


----------



## Warped9

If I may offer a thought on this subject. The aztec pattern on the _TMP_ refit was subtle and only truly visible when light struck the hull surface at a particular angle. A similar view could be put forth on the debated grid lines of the _TOS_ era 1701. Now at the scale of 1/350, which is a far cry from the massive studio filming miniatures of both the _TOS_ and _TMP_ ships, perhaps one shouldn't be overly concerned with trying to depict something thats barely noticeable on a very large scale and practically invisible on a relatively smale scale. Indeed on the PL _TOS Enterprise_ of 1/1000 scale and seam or grid lines would be effectively invisible without a magnifying glass.

Thats just my two cents since I won't be bothering with something that should be near impossible to see at such a relatively small scale.


----------



## Dave Hussey

Well, I'll pop my Star Trek VI DVD in tonight and watch it on my 32 inch TV. If I can see the aztec pattern there, then it seems that it should appear on the model too. In that case, its my opinion that an Enterprise model kit is incomplete without providing a modeler of average skill with reasonable means to reproduce that pattern.

Huzz


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

Your observations are valid, Warped9. But rarely can someone really convince someone to not be bugged by something that buggs them. 

I know where he's coming from, even if this issue doesn't bother me so much.

Plus, I know it's been done well on smaller sized AMT models, so it is doable.

Anyone who can provide a link or instructions I'm sure it would be appreciated.


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

Dave Hussey said:


> Well, I'll pop my Star Trek VI DVD in tonight and watch it on my 32 inch TV. If I can see the aztec pattern there, then it seems that it should appear on the model too. In that case, its my opinion that an Enterprise model kit is incomplete without providing a modeler of average skill with reasonable means to reproduce that pattern.
> 
> Huzz


While I'm sure there was still aztec patterns on the model in STVI, the paint job was changed after TMP. Supposedly the original paint job was far superior to later ones. I don't know if the Directors Cut of TMP went entirely CGI or just did the CGI for certain replacement scenes. I also don't know if the difference in painting was ever visible onscreen though, and I believe it was a seperate issue from the aztecing.

Perhaps someone else could comment on the look of the ship in TMP (non-Director's remake) versus post WOKhan movies.


----------



## sbaxter

Chuck_P.R. said:


> I don't know if the Directors Cut of TMP went entirely CGI or just did the CGI for certain replacement scenes. I also don't know if the difference in painting was ever visible onscreen though, and I believe it was a seperate issue from the aztecing.


The CGI _Enterprise_ was used only where necessary for the director's version of _TMP_. And as for the second question ... at best, most people might notice it was _different_ somehow. The major difference (by my definition of the word) is that most of the pearlescent quality of the original paint scheme is gone after the first film. It still survives, or was replaced with additional pearlescent paint, on some areas of the ship. Some say much of the original paint is still there, just heavily dullcoated. In this photo, for example, the bridge still pretty obviously has a pearl finish -- but looking near the base of the A/B deck module (especially near where the flash is strongest), it looks like there's a pearl still there as well, just toned down -- perhaps with dullcoat.

The aztec pattern is very much still in evidence in these photos, taken after completion of the sixth film.

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

Thanks sbaxter! That's pretty much what I thought. The difference in paint jobs might look significant to someone looking at the actual miniature, but would pretty much be unnoticable to someone viewing the ship, even in a movie theater. I had assumed that the aztec pattern was unchanged.

Does anyone have links to "how to" aztec masking projects using templates?


----------



## petseal

petseal said:


> Yes it did and to be totally honest I too had the kit in the 70's and I do not remember the Enterprise! It was in bad shape (one nacelle missing) when I got it and I think I garbaged it. It is vert small, only about 1 1/2" - 2" long. I scanned the instruction sheet but it is to big to attach here. I will try to make it smaller and post it later. Later Petseal :wave:


Well IF I did everything right the scan of the intruction sheet will be here somewhere  As you can see from the drawing of the Enterprise it is pretty bad! Later, Petseal :wave:


----------



## lonfan

Yeah I had that 1979 Version of Spock They ACTUALLY Carved down His Phaser until it became a Pointing Finger! (I had a Finger for AMT at that Time! lol) Now I wish I had Kept this Kit just for the Variation of Uniforms I mean lets face it, STTMP Stuff is Out there but getting more and more Scarce.ALTHOUGH IF PL was to undertake A Spock Repop I would Pray that it's Based on the Original (Three Headed Snake Scene) Version.

JOHN/LONFAN


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

Looks like the TOS shuttlecraft Galileo is still leading the pack!

To see the most detailed prints of it ever click on the one link in post #520 of the Galileo project here
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=720804#post720804

They have been done for the Galileo Project by Phil Broad, a designer for Boeing Aerospace.

Interiors are in the works!

Don't be thrown by the 21+ foot length. These blueprints are drawn to represent the "as built" stage piece, which was known to be a little less then 22 feet long, 21.25 feet by Phil's approximation.

Later there will be an attempt to upsize the "as built" exterior to fit an "as built" interior that matches the sound stage interior.

Check out his Exterior_Sheet_21 and Exterior_Sheet_22 to see just how detailed these prints are!!!


----------



## starmanmm

> Looks like the TOS shuttlecraft Galileo is still leading the pack!


I hope the right people then are looking at this and can do something with this info!


----------



## Warped9

And this would be a decent place to start:

http://www.cloudster.com/Sets&Vehic...uttlecraftPlans/GalileoVaultExteriorPlans.htm

:thumbsup:


----------



## starmanmm

I meant that I hope that PL is following the poll.


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

Along the lines of the TOS Galileo Shuttlecraft,
if anyone is interested, Phil Broad has done some incredible updates to his Galileo prints(which now number over 70 pages total). The latest updates are being discussed, referenced and linked to here:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=723478

The thread is up to about 7,000 views and 27 pages of info!


----------



## mactrek

I'd Love to see the Enterprise-D (as well as the NX-01, and the bloody A, B, C and E) done in 1/1000 scale with the hulls in clear plastic (cause of all the windows) so you could light 'em up! 

Now *THAT* would be an awesome display! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trek Ace

That would be cool.


----------



## Warped9

Just in case the moderators have overlooked the poll lately...

_Are we gonna get the Galileo?? Are we gonna get the Galileo?? Are we gonna get the Galileo?? Are we gonna get the Galileo?? Are we gonna get the Galileo?? Are we gonna get the Galileo?? Are we gonna get the Galileo?? Are we gonna get the Galileo....?? Is anyone listening, hmmm???_ 

:lol:


----------



## Pygar

Are we there yet?
Are we there yet?
Are we there yet?
Are we there yet?


----------



## sbaxter

[Bart and Lisa]
Will you take us to Mount Splashmore?
Will you take us to Mount Splashmore?
Will you take us to Mount Splashmore?
Will you take us to Mount Splashmore?
Will you take us to Mount Splashmore?
[/Bart and Lisa]

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## Capt. Krik

If you kids don't behave I'm gonna turn this starship around and head back to the starbase. :wave:


----------



## John P

Frosty chocolate milk shakes!
Frosty chocolate milk shakes!
Frosty chocolate milk shakes!


----------



## Capt. Krik

John P said:


> Frosty chocolate milk shakes!
> Frosty chocolate milk shakes!
> Frosty chocolate milk shakes!


That's it! I warned you!! I'm turning this starship around right now!!!
:jest:


----------



## vix02

This is not ST.
But, I really want "Battlestar Galactica (1978)" !!


----------



## Arronax

Reading this thread is really entertaining because we seem to be bogged down in set scales.

Even at 1/1000th, an E-D would seem unwieldy and any bigger than a TOS-E or refit in 1/350th might be just too plain big for the sci-fi modeling market. A 1/24th scale line would seem to be limited to shuttlecraft. Yes, I know there are many of you out there who are foaming at the mouth for a 1/350th Reliant or a 1/1000th E-E but are there enough of you to make such kits worthwhile? 

It would seem to me that PL has limited themselves greatly with their three chosen scales. Going with 1/1400th would have allowed them to model all the Enterprises in constant scale (much as ERTL and GK's have done). It's a little more difficult when you get to 1/1000th.

By producing ships in 1/350th, have we eliminated the chance to get a refit or NX-01 in 1/1000th? And let's face it, one of our biggest gripes about ERTL's Trek kits (after accuracy) was the inconsistency of scale throughout the line.

I have to confess that my favorite Enterprise kits are the 1/2500th ERTL sets because I like to have all the ships in one scale but I agree that the scale could have been bigger. One-offs like the 1/350th refit and 1/350th NX are nice kits but I'm not looking for much more in that scale.

I think we've yet to see another scale series from PL - probably around 1/1500th or 1/2000th.

Jim


----------



## Trek Ace

I think that 1/1000 scale is just about right to do all the ships. People have been talking about other scales for nearly 1-1/2 years, now. I don't think it's gonna happen.


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

Since the TOS Galileo is still in the lead,

I thought you guys might like to know that one of the thread's major contributors, Four Mad Men(yes, it's just one guy) has a new webpage featuring the work he's done for The Galileo Project thread. Here's the link:

www.fourmadmen.com/gallery/index.php

See especially here:

http://www.fourmadmen.com/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=17

Also, the latest work of Phil (X-15A2), another major contributor to The Galileo Project thread, can be found here:

http://www.cloudster.com/Sets&Vehicles/STShuttlecraft/GalileoTop.htm

See especially here:
http://www.cloudster.com/Sets&Vehic...uttlecraftPlans/GalileoVaultExteriorPlans.htm



When finished, we should have the most accurate integration of the interior soundstage set and exterior mockup craft, both an "as built" and "idealized" version, ever seen!

Some of the bits and pieces of the interior have already been posted in and discussed in the thread here: 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=73567&page=1&pp=15 towards the last page.

The full first draft versions of the "as built" and "idealized" interiors are nearing completion!

More updates to the project to come soon!

Thanks again, Four Mad Men, Phil and everyone else who has joined in the discussion and offered advice, insight, and helped all of us brainstorm all the issues involved!!!


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

Sorry to display my ignorance, but are there any generally accepted scales between 1/24th and 1/32nd, even if they aren't as commonly used these days?

Guess there might be a difference whether we're talking models or other drafting, I'm most interested in generally accepted(even if now perhaps rarely produced) modeling scales.

Could someone perhaps post a list of "standard" scales from one to say 1/96?

Anybody who has info on the subject, like John P(who has tons of modeling experience) or anyone else, feel free to chime in.


----------



## fluke

Howsabout a line up called:

*THE BABES OF STAR TREK!*

In 1/4 scale!  

ok.....the TOS Shuttlecraft will do just fine!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

fluke said:


> Howsabout a line up called:
> 
> *THE BABES OF STAR TREK!*
> 
> In 1/4 scale!
> 
> ok.....the TOS Shuttlecraft will do just fine!! :thumbsup:


PL could do a T'Pol with optional parts for the future T'Pol that's 117 years older...:devil:


----------



## SuprvsrAnimRob

K'Tinga, K'tinga, K'tinga...it was never done right and frankly my alltime favorite Bad guy ship design ever. (Obviously, I meant the original 60's design. But the K'Tinga is a bad ass upgrade!)


----------



## Trek Ace

SuprvsrAnimRob said:


> K'Tinga, K'tinga, K'tinga...it was never done right and frankly my alltime favorite Bad guy ship design ever. (Obviously, I meant the original 60's design. But the K'Tinga is a bad ass upgrade!)


Mine, too.


----------



## Pygar

Chuck...

Well, there's 1/25, of course. There are some RR things that scale out to about 1/29, but in real life there are no standard scales between 1/25 and 1/32. The 1/29 stuff is just a result of model RRer's using one size track to represent track of different gauges (distances between rails), as I understand it.

As far as standard scales go, look for Scale Cards, probably www.scalecard.com or some such. If it's a standard scale they have a card for it. Simple as that.


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

Pygar said:


> Chuck...
> 
> Well, there's 1/25, of course. There are some RR things that scale out to about 1/29, but in real life there are no standard scales between 1/25 and 1/32. The 1/29 stuff is just a result of model RRer's using one size track to represent track of different gauges (distances between rails), as I understand it.
> 
> As far as standard scales go, look for Scale Cards, probably www.scalecard.com or some such. If it's a standard scale they have a card for it. Simple as that.


Thanks Pygar!  

Also found that there is some stuff done in 1/28th scale, but they are mostly restricted to some balsa subjects and as John P has pointed out - some Revell World War I aircraft models. Not too often used these days for modern aircraft, but seems like it used to be a common scale.

Trek Ace answered with the following that maybe some others might find interesting:

Scales from 1:1 to 1/96th? 

Why not. Got nothing else better to do.

1:1 scale = Full Size
1/2 scale: 6"=1'
1/3 scale: 4"=1'
1/4 scale: 3"=1'
1/6 scale: 2"=1'
1/8 scale: 1-1/2"=1'
1/12 scale: 1"=1' (also known as "dollhouse scale")
1/16 scale: 3/4"=1'
1/18 scale: 2/3"=1' (popular diecast and military toy scale)
1/24 scale: 1/2"=1' (popular model car scale)
1/25 scale: 0.48"=1' [approximately 31/64"=1'] (another popular model car scale)
1/28 scale: 7/16"=1' [stated-approximately] (many balsa aircraft models in this scale)
1/32 scale: 3/8"=1'
1/35 scale: 0.343"=1' [just slightly over 1/3"=1'] (most popular military scale)
1/48 scale: 1/4"=1' (most popular model aircraft scale)
1/64 scale: 3/16"=1'
1/72 scale: 1/6"=1'
1/87 scale: 0.138"=1' [approximately 9/64"=1'] (HO scale)
1/96 scale: 1/8"=1'

Are there any generally accepted scales between 1/24th and 1/32nd?

Yep. 1/28 scale: (approximately) 7/16"=1'


----------



## John P

Don't forget 1/50, which is a little-used and obscure metric scale for airplane models. You'll find a few old Japanese and European airplane kits in that scale, but it's long out of use.

Also, 1/76 is a sometimes-used scale for armor.


----------



## Trek Ace

Yeah. I thought about including those as well, but then I remembered he asked for something like "the most common scales" blah, blah...


----------



## nickyturner5000

*voyager*

how about a voyager, about 1 & half times bigger than the revell kit, if that were to happen, what about creating some sort of pulley system with a small servo or motor in the back end of the secondary hull, wired up to a switch on the base, to make the warp engines elevate!!


----------



## idman

I'll Tell what i would like polar light to do are 1/1 scale models of the tos Communicator Phaser and tricorder since there are some of us who can't shell out the 3 to 5 hundred dollars for the masterpeice replicas


----------



## starmanmm

> I'll Tell what i would like polar light to do are 1/1 scale models of the tos Communicator Phaser and tricorder since there are some of us who can't shell out the 3 to 5 hundred dollars for the masterpeice replicas


I hear ya. But I have to tell you, I did buy both of them and looking at them now, I have no regrets. Looking forward for the tricorder which is suppose to come out this summer.


----------



## idman

Glad to hear it Starmanmm From what I've seen I'm sure they are great. But It would be cool I think to have them do that since AA has only come out with the Phaser


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

Thanks again, Trek Ace and John P. Since Polar Lights is going to be making the Scorpion from the last Trek movie in 1/24th scale, I figured I would try to get a rough estimate of how long a "realistic" TOS shuttlecraft would be in that scale.

Without significantly messing with the sound stage interior's size, I think when all is said and done we're looking at a craft about 31'5.6205" long, give or take a couple of inches.

At 1/24th scale that would make the shuttlecraft about 15.78" long.

I'm hoping that if Polar Lights doesn't decide to do one, somebody else might, even if it's a company that is usually a garage kit manufacturer. Though I'm sure PL would do a lot better job, do it in lighter and less likely to warp styrene rather then resin, as opposed to some of the overpriced unlicensed stuff that's being made in 1/1000th scale.


----------



## Chris Ford

I gotta ask, what's with 21% of the vote doing going for the TOS Galileo shuttle? Surely that's gotta be easier to scratchbuild than a saucer based kit or similar. I mean, its essential shape is a rectangular box. As much as I enjoy the early Trek episodes, I hope Polar Lights makes a bigger jump to the present, and provide us with TNG and later era kits of the large size they're doing now.


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

Not everybody wants to scratchbuild Chris, even if they do have the skills to do so. And the Galileo is far more complex then a couple of quick on-screen glances would indicate. 

True, AMT's mass-produced take was little more then a rectangular box, but that kit was a joke - especially considering it was made by the same people who made the mock-up and the filming miniature.

TNG ships would be undoable in 1/350th scale. Though I agree that I'd like to eventually see them all in 1/1000th scale.

In my perfect world, I'd like to see them switch to 500th scale after the Enterprise B - which would keep the larger scale ships generationally larger and larger. But I think Trek Ace is right and don't ever expect to see that happen.

Not every vote is based on the complexity of the model. Popularity and complexity aren't the same thing. 

I have to agree with a hobbytalk member who once said that as a child that they built and played with Trek kits out of imagination, these days they do it out of nostalgia.

What people want is what they want. It isn't always determined by asthetics.

Not only that, but PL has to pay a minimum yearly fee to Paramount regardless of how many kits they sell. That's overhead they have to pay for, even if they don't sell any kits - selling more kits and getting them to market faster is the only way they can increase profit.

So the fact that for a professional model company, building the TOS Galileo would be quicker to do then other subjects(it's not just a rectangular box but you ARE right that it's tons simpler then some other subjects) - 

is another argument in favor of them doing it.

The quicker they can release a new subject(without sacrificing quality) during their contract period, the longer they will be able to produce them and the more money they will make.

The fact that it's BOTH a popular subject AND easier to make a master of then many other subjects are two tremendous reasons to recommend a 1/24th Galileo as a subject.

If people like it AND it's easier to produce... that's win-win!


----------



## TheYoshinator!

I want a K'tinga and a Valdore. They will be really good "bad guy" ships to display with the 1/350 Refit and the 1/1000 Enterprise-E, respectively.

You can't do a TNG Romulan Warbird with a 1/1000 -D, So IMHO.. you should forget about that one. It would just be an odd-man-out... it's a shame... I do like the design.

The Vor'cha is what I would want next to a -D, but... then an AGT Negh'Var ( a klingon design I really love) would be good next to an "ALL GOOD THINGS..." Future -D.

Doh!... too much to think about !!!

We don't know yet, but Polar Lights might want to do all Enterprises prior to anything else.

Any hints to give us on that yet Polar Lights? :jest:


----------



## starmanmm

Although I did vote for an accurate Galileo( which would be the best model IMHO to have at this stage of my shorting life span) the idea of TNG Romulan Warbird does have some merit.


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

After the Galileo I'd have to vote for a 1/350/th TOS Enterprise, 1/350 TOS Klingon, 1/350th Reliant, and 1/350th TOS Romulan Scout(whatever the heck size that would be), in that order. Just my personal preferences.


----------



## Dr. Brad

Chuck_P.R. said:


> The fact that it's BOTH a popular subject AND easier to make a master of then many other subjects are two tremendous reasons to recommend a 1/24th Galileo as a subject.
> 
> If people like it AND it's easier to produce... that's win-win!


Assuming all your points are correct concerning licesing, speed to market, etc., it does make you wonder why our friends at PL decided to do a Scorpion. Still, maybe it will sell better than I think. Heck, I'll buy one (maybe two - my daughter might want one). It will have to sell better than the Kazon torpedo!

Brad.


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

I have no problem with the actual design of the Scorpion per se.
I do, however, happen to think it's one of the least recognizable as a Trek subject. It's something I'd expect to see on the Sci-Fi mini-series of the week. A good design, but not immediately recognizable as being a Trek design.

On the licensing thing, Dave Metzner's said on a couple of occassions that they have licensing fees they need to pay regardless of kit production.

They may have other fees to pay too in the event of kit production. But the fact that they have minimum fees to pay, pretty much means they can only hope to recoup the investment by selling as many kits as possible.

Chris' observation that the TOS Galileo would be easier to construct then many other subjects, combined with the fact that it's such a popular subject, should cause them to take a hard look at a 1/24th TOS Galileo.


----------



## mactrek

*Just my two cents*

As far as the 1:350 scale goes ... _IF_ P/L makes any more beyond the 1701-A, I'd *DEFINITELY* buy a 1:350 TOS 1701. As far as the rest of the Enterprises go, the 1701-B through 1701-E would be way too big, but I would at least be tempted to buy one. Anything else in that scale, (Klingon, Romulan, Cardassian etc.)I'd, honestly, be less than enthusiastic about.

I'm looking at my NX-01 right now, and am feeling enthusiastic...yet intimidated at the same time. I know I'll feel just about the same way with the 1701-A ... but I can deal with that. A 1:350 TOS 1701 would not intimidate me as much because, although there is some minor weathering to do, there are no complex aztec painting type issues to worry about.

I've always said that I've wanted to have all of the Enterprises (NX-01 through 1701-E) in one scale. 1:1000 scale seems to be perfect. I even want a CV-6 and CVN-65 in that scale as well!!

I'm not all _that_ interested in the "other" (alien) ships. Don't get me wrong ... I really like alot of them... but I already have 3 AMT k'tinga's, 3 AMT D-7's, 2 P/L D-7's, 2 AMT Vor'Cha's, 2 AMT K-BOP's (one big and one small), 1 AMT Rom-BOP, 1 AMT Rom Warbird and 1 AMT Galor. I will get a (1) P/L Scorpion when it comes out just because I already own at least "1 of each" of the mass produced injection mold Star Trek kits ever produced by AMT, Monogram (yes ... I even have 1 (and *ONLY*1) Kazon Torpedo!) and Polar Lights.

To me, "one hit wonder" ships are only _kinda_ neat to have, but not all that necessary. I'm much more interested in the ships we see all of the time. For me, the ONLY "one hit wonders" that fall into the "must have" catagory are the 1701-B and 1701-C (IMHO).

Scale auxiliary craft (like shuttlecraft) would be nice (again, in the same scale with respect to each other) between the release of the 1:1000 scale capital vessels. I only hope the Reman Scorpion won't be as big of a dissappointment for Polar Lights as the Kazon Torpedo was for Monogram.

In summary: 
1:350 scale: NX-01, TOS 1701 and 1701A.
1:1000 scale: All Starships named Enterprise first, THEN all the other capital ships you think you can think of!
1:24 scale: All the auxiliary craft you can think of.

I'm VERY happy with what Polar Lights has done so far, and hope they will continue to give us both the quality and accuratly produced kits we Star Trek fans have longed for, for entirely too long!! 

Just my two cent's ... for what it's worth.


----------



## John P

Trekdom is crying out for a good model of the Grissom*, and 1/350 sounds like the perfect scale for a ship of its smaller size.

*(Well, *I* am, anyway)


----------



## Trek Ace

Yeah. I believe ILM sized the Grissom at about 395 feet. Even at 1/350, the Grissom kit would only be about 13.5" long.


----------



## John P

Perfect! And it's a kitbasher's dream with that underslung pod. Ine could do all the variations Jackill and others have come up with - torpedo pod, cargo pod, etc. Dang, I'd buy a case of those right off the bat.


----------



## starmanmm

I still wonder if anyone from PL actually is following all of this?


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

Trek Ace said:


> Yeah. I believe ILM sized the Grissom at about 395 feet. Even at 1/350, the Grissom kit would only be about 13.5" long.


Has a length for the Grissom ever been published in an "official" Paramount publication like a tech guide?

Personally I don't care about that sort of thing, but there are alot of screamin' Mimi's would would get their panties in a bunch over lengths that appeared in such documents.

As long as it doesn't contradict anything I've seen onscreen I don't really care - especially since certain onscreen stuff conflicts with other onscreen stuff.

Allen Everhart has some nice blues of the Grissom in which he scales the ship at 649'.

I know they aren't "canon" but they're nice nonetheless.

What size do the Jackill prints come out to be?
I don't have a set of those.


----------



## Dr. Brad

Well, if you're interested, here's a little write-up on the size of the Oberth class ships (of which the Grisson is an example).

Brad

http://www.ex-astris-scientia.org/articles/oberth-size.htm


----------



## Trek Ace

I like the 150m length better for the Grissom. That would bring it in at about 495 feet. Which, ironically, I had mistakenly thought was the correct length listed in the ILM chart until I looked it up again about two years ago.

At 1/350 scale, a 495-foot length would result in a kit length of about 17". Not bad at all.


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

Dr. Brad said:


> Well, if you're interested, here's a little write-up on the size of the Oberth class ships (of which the Grisson is an example).
> 
> Brad
> 
> http://www.ex-astris-scientia.org/articles/oberth-size.htm


Fantastic link, Dr. Brad!

Thanks tons!

I'd have to vote for the 220 meter length, if as the article suggests it would match the number of internal decks with the number of window rows.

It would still have to be smaller then the Refit E to make sense. Making it 220 meters and matching the windows with decks would seem to be the best choice of the different lengths listed in the article. 

That way the windows match and it's still significantly smaller then the Refit Enterprise. At 1/350th it would come out to be 24.75".


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

New Galileo Project updates posted,

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=73567&page=50&pp=15

of particular interest are these 

http://fourmadmen.ksent.com/gallery/index.php?cat=3

and especially these:

http://fourmadmen.ksent.com/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=16


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat

I'd really like to see a 1/1000 Romulan BOP and an Andorian cruiser.


----------



## pagni

WOW ! Absolutely beautiful


----------



## petseal

Stimpson J. Cat said:


> I'd really like to see a 1/1000 Romulan BOP and an Andorian cruiser.


I have to agree with Stimpson J. Cat about the 1/1000 Romulan BOP. It would be nice to set up a display of all three TOS ships like the small original ERTL kit...but a little BIGGER!  Can't say much about the Andorian cruiser as I do not know what it looks like. I am assuming it has appeared in ENTERPRISE which I do not watch. 
Later, Petseal :wave:


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat

petseal said:


> . . . . Can't say much about the Andorian cruiser as I do not know what it looks like. I am assuming it has appeared in ENTERPRISE which I do not watch.
> Later, Petseal :wave:


This is the ship I'm talking about. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v140/thetallman/32160406.jpg


----------



## John P

Ick. Let's not encourage anyone to waste plastic on that until the major, _attractive _ships have been kitted .


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat

Why not they have already wasted tons of styrene on that bloated "D". :tongue:


----------



## CaptFrank

What's wrong with the "D"?
Did you ever see the Galaxy-class go to work
during the war on "Deep Space Nine"?
She's practically a Battleship!


----------



## CaptFrank

By the way, any Star Trek ship kit Polar Lights produces will be fine by me.
I like all ships.

I voted for the Romulan Bird of Prey, though.


----------

